# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Tương lai phát triển của một Kỹ Sư Chế Tạo Máy

## tranmanh

Tình hình là e đang làm cho 1 cty của nhật. Công việc chính là Nghiên cứu và cải tiến- chế tạo máy. Công việc thì khá ổn nhưng free time hơi nhiều. E đang muốn tìm thêm nguồn thu nhập ngoài nhưng thấy khó quá. Cũng thấy tương lai phát triển của công việc này cứ tù tù sao ấy. Không thể bung ra làm ở ngoài được - khả năng chỉ có thể gắn bó với công ty là cao. Bác nào có kinh nghiệm cho e xin ít ý kiến với ạ. E nên đi theo con đường này hay chuyển sang mảng nào để kinh doanh.

----------


## Nam CNC

Sống ở đời người làm chủ rất ít , người làm công rất nhiều , sao bác không chuyên tâm làm việc , xông sáo phấn đấu leo lên chức cao , cứ thế là chục năm nữa có tích lũy có chức vị , khối ông làm chủ mơ như bác ấy chứ  , đừng có lo ra bung xung , nhất nghệ tinh, nhất thân vinh... tụi em chả ai nhận mới cắn răn tự làm cho chính mình , toàn cò con chứ đâu phải ông chủ nào cũng ngon đâu .

----------

cnclaivung, iamnot.romeo, inhainha, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuan Kieu

chim trong lồng thì muốn bay ra. ngoài lồng thì lại bay vào vì nhiều thứ ...
   đứng núi này trông núi nọ , khi nhìn lại chả có gì hài lòng . Thôi hãy vui với cái hiện tại.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Tuấn

Vậy bác chủ nhận thiết kế máy cho thiên hạ kiếm thêm cũng được mà

----------


## Tuanlm

> Tình hình là e đang làm cho 1 cty của nhật. Công việc chính là Nghiên cứu và cải tiến- chế tạo máy. Công việc thì khá ổn nhưng free time hơi nhiều. E đang muốn tìm thêm nguồn thu nhập ngoài nhưng thấy khó quá. Cũng thấy tương lai phát triển của công việc này cứ tù tù sao ấy. Không thể bung ra làm ở ngoài được - khả năng chỉ có thể gắn bó với công ty là cao. Bác nào có kinh nghiệm cho e xin ít ý kiến với ạ. E nên đi theo con đường này hay chuyển sang mảng nào để kinh doanh.


Tui cũng đã từng ở vị trí như bác, leo gần tới nóc thì nghỉ. Công nhận một điều, người Việt làm công việc này khá chán, có thể do tính năng động hay thu nhập chưa thật hấp dẫn. Nhưng có một cái hơn là học đc rất nhiều điều về quản lý tiến độ, quản lý hiệu quả, tích lũy dữ liệu và sự hiểu biết về thiết bị. Riêng về đào tạo PLC thì ko một cty châu Âu nào hiệu quả hơn Nhật Bản đâu. Bác còn trẻ, ráng đề ra mục tiêu trong ngắn hạn, thực hiện rồi tính tiếp.

----------

hoanghoavt84

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Tui cũng đã từng ở vị trí như bác, leo gần tới nóc thì nghỉ. Công nhận một điều, người Việt làm công việc này khá chán, có thể do tính năng động hay thu nhập chưa thật hấp dẫn. Nhưng có một cái hơn là học đc rất nhiều điều về quản lý tiến độ, quản lý hiệu quả, tích lũy dữ liệu và sự hiểu biết về thiết bị. Riêng về đào tạo PLC thì ko một cty châu Âu nào hiệu quả hơn Nhật Bản đâu. Bác còn trẻ, ráng đề ra mục tiêu trong ngắn hạn, thực hiện rồi tính tiếp.


sao bác ko leo lên nóc rồi nghỉ nhỉ? nghỉ sớm uổng quá .

----------


## Diyodira

tui thấy phần lớn mấy người học giỏi hay làm culi, còn mấy thằng học dỡ lại làm chủ, sao lại có sự không công bằng thế nhỉ? giải đáp được câu hỏi này bạn sẽ thành công, vì bạn biết cách chen vào số ít thành công và giàu có đó.

em hay bắt chước và chế cháo chút với trải nghiệm của mình để mong góp ích được cho dđ tối đa nhất, mấy bác đừng chém tội nghiệp.

tks

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Tuan Kieu

ai cũng giỏi trong lĩnh vực của mình , chi có điều ai thành công với môi trường thích hợp hay ko thôi. Bác nói thế khác nào muốn làm chủ = học dở .Thế chả khác cổ súy cho cả thế hệ đừng học để đi làm chủ a . Người giỏi chỉ thành công trong môi trường thích hợp thôi. Nói người ta làm cu li thì hơi quá , Đúng hơn phải là trao đổi hàng hóa với mức giá phù hợp,. Ở đây là sức lao động và trí tuệ .

----------


## Tuấn

Em nghe nói 70% chủ ranh nghiệp Thái lan không có bằng đại học, nếu đúng thì không phải là người ta học dốt, mà là tại họ không học trong trường thôi ạ. Chả có thằng cha nào kiếm ra nhiều tiền mà lại dốt cả, tính luôn cả các nghề lề trái như trộm cướp, lừa đảo.

Em cũng giỏi nè, em chém gió hay phết đấy các bác ợ, thía mà hu hu hu em vẫn nghèo là làm sao các bác ui hu hu hu hu  :Smile:

----------


## Tuan Kieu

em ko biết ở thái lan , nhưng ở tầm thế giới thì có 30% tỷ phú là ko có bằng đại học . Vậy con đường làm giàu là ở mỗi bản thân người đó tự phát triển được hay ko? Học là rất cần thiết  nhờ đó mà có thể làm giàu một cách nhanh nhất ( có cách tiếp cận, công cụ nhanh,có phương pháp .... ) . Còn ko học mà làm giàu thì vẫn có thể được , nhưng con đường người đó bước qua sẽ vất vả hơn ,cần thời gian đúc kết hơn . Em nghĩ thế ,ko biết đúng ko.

----------


## Diyodira

> em ko biết ở thái lan , nhưng ở tầm thế giới thì có 30% tỷ phú là ko có bằng đại học . Vậy con đường làm giàu là ở mỗi bản thân người đó tự phát triển được hay ko? Học là rất cần thiết  nhờ đó mà có thể làm giàu một cách nhanh nhất ( có cách tiếp cận, công cụ nhanh,có phương pháp .... ) . Còn ko học mà làm giàu thì vẫn có thể được , nhưng con đường người đó bước qua sẽ vất vả hơn ,cần thời gian đúc kết hơn . Em nghĩ thế ,ko biết đúng ko.


bác nghĩ thì theo lẽ tự nhiên thôi, nhưng học ở trường đời nó giá trị nhiều hơn ở trường làng (đại học), chính vì thế xứ mệnh của học khi ra trường là kiếm việc làm để có tiền liền sau bao năm khát nó, cứ thế lẫn quẫn trong vòng vây đồng tiền nên không có cơ hội vùng vẫy, mấy tay bước ra đời liền, sau pt, thì nó lại không hơn ta nhiều về kiến thức, nhưng sau khi ta ra trường thì chúng nó đã tích lũy được bao nhiêu kinh nghiệm và tiền bạc, mấy tay đang học đh mà nhảy ra càng ghớm hơn thế nữa, vì nó vừa lăn lộn trường làng vừa trường đời, giông như họ thấy được hướng đi cho mình và số này chắc ít và bẩm sinh thôi.

tks

----------


## Tuan Kieu

tại trong môi trường giáo dục người ta huấn luyện trong điều kiện lí tưởng đó là các công thức , bài toán ,lí thuyết ... áp dụng nhưng ko có biến số là thiên thời ,địa lợi ,nhân hòa . nên khi thực tế áp dụng tèo là phải

----------


## ntd1081

Mấy ông đi học đại học, sau thời gian mài đũng quần sẽ có chút kiến thức căn bản, có bằng cấp và sẽ xin được việc làm đâu đó. Nhưng nếu không định hướng, không trau dồi kiến thức kinh nghiệm nghề nghiệp thì sẽ rơi vào vòng luẩn quẩn. Do vậy, nhiều khi không phải cứ bằng cấp này nọ là dễ thành đạt, muốn thành công chắc chắn phải chấp nhận lăn lộn và sẵn sàng trả giá để tiếp tục tồn tại, phát triển.

----------


## f5cokhi24

theo mình nếu có kiến thức về chế tạo máy thì nen làm kinh doanh thêm về máy móc cơ khí chẵng hạn,cứ chân trong chân ngoài vừa làm vừa thu thập thêm kinh nghiệm

----------


## tranmanh

> theo mình nếu có kiến thức về chế tạo máy thì nen làm kinh doanh thêm về máy móc cơ khí chẵng hạn,cứ chân trong chân ngoài vừa làm vừa thu thập thêm kinh nghiệm


Kinh doanh giờ khó khăn lắm. E cũng máu kinh doanh nên mới có suy nghĩ này. Chứ không đã ổn định công việc rồi phấn đấu rồi. Bác nào có ý tưởng kinh doanh gì liên quan đến kỹ thuật thì e xin cao kiến với hoặc hợp tác làm ăn cũng được. E ở Hà Nội.

----------


## Tuấn

> Kinh doanh giờ khó khăn lắm. E cũng máu kinh doanh nên mới có suy nghĩ này. Chứ không đã ổn định công việc rồi phấn đấu rồi. Bác nào có ý tưởng kinh doanh gì liên quan đến kỹ thuật thì e xin cao kiến với hoặc hợp tác làm ăn cũng được. E ở Hà Nội.


bác ở HN thì thỉnh thoảng ae HN tụ tập bia bọt mời bác qua chơi, chém gióa cùng mọi người cho vui ợ

----------


## toviadv

> bác ở HN thì thỉnh thoảng ae HN tụ tập bia bọt mời bác qua chơi, chém gióa cùng mọi người cho vui ợ


e đang muốn hợp tác với bác nào làm khuôn mẫu giỏi - ở Sài Gòn nhé.
làm theo phi vụ.

E có tiền, sản phẩm - các bác có kiến thức về ngành này. 2 bên win-win.

 Add qua email e trao đổi thêm.

toviadv"@"gmail.com

----------


## camvinh

cố gắng học hỏi, làm nhiều có kinh nghiệm rồi, muốn làm gì cũng dc thôi

----------


## vietnamcnc

Từ xưa đã đúc kết:
*
Phi phương bất thú!*

Nhầm tí:

*
Phi thương bất phú!*

----------


## MinhPT

Chia sẻ với các bác 1 chút về thực tế:
Bạn bè mình học khoa chế tạo máy ĐH BK, ra trường đến này hơn 2 chục năm rồi, rất ít người theo đúng nghề và làm kỹ thuật. Có 1 cậu giờ làm phó tổng giám đốc 1 công ty liên quan đến máy móc đã chày chật học thêm cao học và các loại khác + các loại quan hệ và tiền mới lên được.
Hội khác muốn nhiều tiền đều phải chuyển sang nghề khác hoặc là kinh doanh mới tạm gọi là kha khá.

Có nhiều bạn trẻ giờ mơ mộng hơi xa, không chịu động chân, động tay hay động não mà cứ muốn nhiều tiền thì chỉ có tiêu tiền của người khác thôi hoặc làm việc phi pháp.

Cá nhân mình, làm thuê hơn 2 chục năm rồi vẫn thấy vui, vẫn thấy thoải mái (mặc dù có lúc làm riêng rồi). Vào diễn dàn vẫn giao lưu và học hỏi được các bác ở đây rất nhiều. 

Nếu có lời khuyên cho các bạn trẻ (đang học hoặc đến 5 năm sau khi ra trường): máu là phải làm, start-up đang là xu thế, bạn có kiến thức, có chuyên môn, có ý tưởng là có người đầu tư.

Với nghề cơ khí thì những việc sau có thể là xu thế (theo dự đoán của Công nghiệp 4.0): robot thông minh kết hợp trí tuệ nhân tạo, nhà máy thông minh, in 3D công nghiệp.

----------

